# Bicycle Sidecar hooked up to my trade in.



## detroitbike (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's a Side car that I got with a Schwinn repair stand, a Rixie tandem and bike Rack for 100.00.
   he said 1950's-early 60's he thought.


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2012)

How Cool!!! And all the other stuff? A deal at 5 times the price!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 5, 2012)

*really???*

Some day I'll run into a deal like that....nah I doubt it.

That is so cool.


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2012)

I think that sidecar needs a new home, like mine!  Very kool! My son would be stoked to ride in that.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 5, 2012)

I have one of these well sort off its very similar.. Id be interested in your side car if its for sale or trade..


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool, I want one!!


----------



## walter branche (Jul 5, 2012)

*please*

Please show the attachment hardware if possible ,, thank you pb,,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 5, 2012)

We have one too that we bought at Copake last year. 

The brand is Satellite.


----------

